# Awning for AutoSleeper Trooper



## 99670

Hi

Can anyone recommend a freestanding awning which is suitable for the AutoSleeper Trooper (elevating roof Transporter panel van)? 

Many thanks for any suggestions.

James


----------



## 1302

Just spotted your post. We have recently bought a free standing Bluebird awning for our Trooper. It comes in 2 sizes (2 arched poles or 3) and packs into a small bag that easily fits into the boot with still space left for BBQ etc. We got the smaller one for £150. I can get Hubby to post a piccy later if you want. Ours was bought at a VW show but I believe they have a website www.bluebirdawnings.co.uk 
We are very pleased with it, and we have found the area between the van and awning a very useful space at night to put the loo! :wink:


----------



## 1302

Just been shown how to post pix 










We have since put it up a bit better than shown (without the sagging)


----------



## spykal

Hi
I don't know if any of these are any good for you but just by chance the clearance offers just landed in my inbox:-

Link < click

mike


----------



## dodger148

Have a look at the Kyam Range (dont think I have spelt it right)


----------

